# Help!! Overdue eggs



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I am on day 22 of incubation. I have not had a good batch. This is my first time as well doing this. I have read lots of things as time as progressed. I candled and tapped this evening and only had one egg out of 7 peep and peck back. No movement in any of the other eggs even veins. So I removed and cracked open to see why died. First one I think was lack of humidity no breathing. Set aside. Next one same. Then I looked back to first one and its breathing!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't remove from shell completely just enough to see why died. I put back in incubator . I had one more egg that when I cracked open it started moving I put it back in. WHAT DO I DO? will they die? I put sponge in incubator to help with moisture. I have been good not to open to disturb but wanted to make sure they all weren't dead. Please help!! Thanks in advance. Oh I have a Styrofoam incubator and used an egg turner when I was supposed to. Locked down on day 18 etc.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your thermo is not reading accurately. Your temps were not really the temp you thought it was. The recommendation is always to wait a few days before doing anything drastic because of the thermo problems so many experience Its also why I suggest, never skimp on the instruments you use for measuring the temps.

Leave them alone. Will the others live? More than likely not, their shells were opened before they were fully developed. Sort of like premature babies.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

I will get another way to keep up with temp and humidity before doing another batch . thanks for the advise. I had two hatch and one die. The first one that hatched is soooo much larger than the second even the head. Does that mean it's a rooster? They are RIR partridge rock cross. The smaller one feels dry but looks like has "gel" in the feathers it was born last night. I plan on leaving them in bator til in the morning. Thanks for your help robin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I doubt size has much to do with rooster or not. The gel like appearance on the one suggests the humidity was too high.

You don't have to leave them in the bator, they can go straight to the brooder now. You wouldn't believe the trouble active peeps get in on that wire.

Look at purchasing a good reptile thermo. Plan on spending a few bucks on it. I have both GQF digital and a Fluckers for reptiles. Both proved to be very accurate since I was able to hatch hundreds of chicks.


----------



## pearnist (Apr 7, 2014)

OK thanks!


----------

